# Something Different



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

How about we start a game? When you shoot a bird pull one feather and lets see if we can identify the bird. 

I'll start off. The best one I've shot in a while.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Tail feather of a GWT?

I’ll add to the game with two contributions.

Exhibit A is the single feather. 

Exhibit B is not one feather, but a collection.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

My first thought was drake wigeon, but then I thought maybe it was the tail feather of a GWT like you see in this pic. 

Anyways, if I get a second guess I’m going drake wigeon. If I’m wrong again, I quit with my tail between my legs.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The answer has to be in the form of a question like Jeopardy lol

Drake Wigeon it is!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Sweet, I was right on the widgeon just slow to respond.

I think gander's is from a pintail. Looks like one of those smaller rump feathers.

Sadly, I won't be able to add to this game until early next week...unless I go diving into our trash can to pull out birds from the last hunt. Ewwwwww! 😉


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Here’s an easy one from one I shot this morning, before work.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Drake gwt

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

How about this one?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

gander311 said:


> How about this one?


Redhead


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Ray said:


> Here's an easy one from one I shot this morning, before work.


Yep - GWT


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> gander311 said:
> 
> 
> > How about this one?
> ...


Good guess, but no.

Sorry it's such a non-descript feather. For reference, that is a weathered 2x4 it is laying 
on.

Also, you were correct on my previous one being from a pintail.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

The feather on the 2x4 is from a Canada Goose.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

shaner said:


> The feather on the 2x4 is from a Canada Goose.


Correct


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

And the answer is


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

female pintail?


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

Here is my entry


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Ecpk91 said:


> Here is my entry


Thank you for getting it out of the gene pool


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

You have a dislike for Goldeneye? Is that why you are thankful they he is out of the Genepool?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The feather variation looked like some sort of mutant.

But no I'm not a fan of Goldeneye's.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

JerryH said:


> The feather variation looked like some sort of mutant.
> 
> But no I'm not a fan of Goldeneye's.


 Yeah, it looks like its got a little Barrow's in it. Got a pic of the head?

.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Doesn't look like a goldeneye to me, wrong wing shape and the color patterns aren't right. The coloration isn't normal either, the speculum isn't defined like it usually is. I'm going with some kind of farm duck/mallard hybrid.


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

*Goldeneye*

I shot these two some years back at BRBR and liked the maturity level.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Well I was sure wrong about that one haha!


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

Here is another entry the wing of a drake...


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

And another wing from a drake...


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Going back and looking at your birds on the wall. I'm going with king can.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Ecpk91 said:


> And another wing from a drake...


Redhead!!


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes the bottom gray one is canvasback


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Since I cheated I don't get the bonus point :smile:


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

Ok Jerry name the other one above the canvasback wing


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Is it the woodie?

If it is I cheated again


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

LOl nice, ok I will have to pull one out of the freezer waiting for the taxidermist. but you are correct sir.


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

*drake....*

Here is two more from the freezer awaiting taxidermy


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I say scaup.


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

Correct one is a scaup the left one I believe very nice


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Ok ok. Time to stump ya all. 🤣

Tail feather from one of yesterday’s birds.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Ok ok. Time to stump ya all. &#129315;
> 
> Tail feather one of from yesterday's birds.


Snow Goose?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> utahbigbull said:
> 
> 
> > Ok ok. Time to stump ya all. &#129315;
> ...


You're getting warm Rob!!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

You shot a crow! :smile:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> You're getting warm Rob!!


A Speck?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> A Speck?


Almost on fire.... So close!!

Can't believe how quick you got on the right track Rob!! I bet another guess or two, you might nail it!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Almost on fire.... So close!!
> 
> Can't believe how quick you got on the right track Rob!! I bet another guess or two, you might nail it!!


Canada goose...&#8230;..Lesserspecklebellycacklergreaterbluesnowgoose?:smile:


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’ve been trying to get a goose all season, really wanted one for Christmas dinner.. this weekend I realized it wasn’t going to happen so I purchased a turkey I’ll throw on the pellet grill and some crab.

I hit one goose with #2 shot but he took it on the chin and kept going. Now I also pack BB shot so that won’t happen again.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> utahbigbull said:
> 
> 
> > Almost on fire.... So close!!
> ...


Winner winner chicken dinner Rob!! Ya know, you have taught me a ton hunting with you the last several years!! You have proved again you are the master my friend!!!!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Ecpk91 said:


> Here is two more from the freezer awaiting taxidermy


One on the right is a gadwall?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Ray said:


> I've been trying to get a goose all season, really wanted one for Christmas dinner.. this weekend I realized it wasn't going to happen so I purchased a turkey I'll throw on the pellet grill and some crab.
> 
> I hit one goose with #2 shot but he took it on the chin and kept going. Now I also pack BB shot so that won't happen again.


Ray, you're welcome to take one or two from me. Fresh from yesterday just been aging in the garage.

One of these bad boys is HUGE. It would feed a couple families.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

JerryH said:


> You shot a crow! :smile:


Jerry, you have no idea how tempted I was to do that... I could have absolutely SMASHED the crows and ECD's up. I thought to myself many times times laying in that blind how I needed to pop a crow just because of this thread hahaha &#55358;&#56611;

But I could have limited on mallards if I actually knew I was gonna be in em so thick. But I couldn't bring myself to shoot my $3 per trigger pull TSS loads on many mallards. Sure wasn't gonna waste one on a crow. But trust me, I'll be having plenty of cheaper loads in hand tomorrow. And I'll be throwing out all the mallard decs too.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

utahbigbull said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying to get a goose all season, really wanted one for Christmas dinner.. this weekend I realized it wasn't going to happen so I purchased a turkey I'll throw on the pellet grill and some crab.
> ...


I appreciate that, kind sir but my pride wouldn't let me do that.

How long do you typically let them age?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Ray said:


> utahbigbull said:
> 
> 
> > Ray said:
> ...


Wintertime temps, if the garage stays around 40 degrees, I'll let em hang and age for about 5 days.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Best I can offer with this crappy season down here.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

hamernhonkers said:


> Best I can offer with this crappy season down here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Widgeon.

Glad you're getting on those mallards Robert! I'd have a hard time blowing $3 out the end of the barrel though too!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Best I can offer with this crappy season down here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cinnamon teal?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Cinnamon teal?


Bingo FM. I figured you'd get this one.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

And this??


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

utahbigbull said:


> And this??


Jerry... this was for you... &#128514;


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

The one on the right is a ring neck ...from my two freezer picks


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Lets go with goose.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

JerryH said:


> Lets go with goose.


You're good Jerry!! Pointed beaked miniature taloned goose it is


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Lets start this up again.


----------

